# what should i smoke?



## Xtreme (Apr 29, 2006)

K I've been smokin for a while now and I don't know much about types except for the basics (mids, dro, haze) but I want to know exactly what type of weed I should smoke for the high I like. I like to get the giggels, and be really chill and laid back, and get the munchies. If you could suggest some types for me thatd be great


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 30, 2006)

marijuana


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 30, 2006)

actually i would try a fruity bud like blueberry from nirvana or california orange is a good strain but may be a lil too couch-lock for ur liking I always loved fruity buds and my personal fave is papaya also known as mango which is so colorful too..try some fruit buds and let us know what u think! Nirvana Seeds would be a good place to look because they are cheaper than most for the beginner on a budget and have a whide range of strains! Go to the seed bank forum and search for a company that carries nirvana and has a high reputation! Good luck


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

Juicy Fruit is a good giggle high...not too couchlocky


----------

